# Bearded dragon white beard



## Morgan Stewart (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys,
My bearded dragons beard is white, what could that mean?


----------



## Rick Shaw (Jul 27, 2010)

Probably means that its shedding but can't be sure without a photo.


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

My mother-in-law's beard went white when she hit 50. Sign of old age? :whistling2:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Or that it just has a white beard. Quite common really.


----------

